# An Admission, And 35mm Film Scanners



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi everyone

First the admission. I have been working in photography for the last 20 years, and it's only since I've started checking out this forum (and taking a few pics of my watches) that I have started to get the urge to take pictures again.









For 10 years from '88 to '98 I was a working photographer (I covered sport & news photography mainly). In '98 I became somewhat disillusioned however and sold the business (and almost all of my cameras / lights etc) and started selling other peoples pictures. Since then I have hardly picked up a camera, in fact the only pictures I have taken have been with the Ixus 500 I bought a few years ago for holidays / family shots etc.

Over the last couple of months I have been looking at the pics that you all have been posting, and some have really blown me away. So much so that I have started thinking of getting a camera that I have a little more control over than the Ixus, and maybe trying to give you a run for your money!  I'm actually beginning to think it would be "fun" to stage some watch shots, rather than just pointing the camera at my wrist.









Ok, so the main point of my post.... I kept my spare F5 from those days along with some decent lenses, but of course it's not digital. I realise from reading these posts that most of you are shooting with digital compacts / slrs, but have any of you any experience of 35mm film scanners? A quick google search shows me that I could pick one up for Â£100 or so, which seems to me a better way to go about it than looking for a used digital camera.

Oh, my wife is going to be pleased ("another bloody hobby!")









Rich


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Rich

I've got a Plustek Opticfilm 7200 - think it was Â£80-Â£90 from somewhere like Amazon.

I found the software that came with it less than user friendly and lost patience trying to get a good scan of a negative. I lose patience quite quickly though with unfriendly software. Oh, and I didn't read the manual









It coped much better with slides and the family's slide collection is now digitized. Only hassle with the slides was getting a reasonable sized image without compromising quality. Dare say if I wanted a decent sized print then I could get a good resolution scan. The results are good enough to put on CD and show on a 28" TV.

Thumbs up for the scanner, thumbs down for that software. I should really look around for better software if it exists.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I've always found scanned film far better than digital originals, and was pleased to see Geoffrey Crawley

agreeing in the BJP, beginning several years ago...because I've always thought that he is The Man!

I use and _love _the Epson 4990, because it allow me to scan my 120 Rollei films. (OK I know, I'm a Luddite) . I get 120MB scans from 6x6 originals. And the 5x4's.... ooooh. Lush.

The Plustek is very, very good value, and the software is at least as important - AP had a review last week of a program that improved results from any scanner - check out AP's forum and, as always, read the BJP. (Bows towards Westminster).

I worked as a photographer and taught it, for more than 20 years: film rules! Digital is at best, adequate.

Discuss.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Robert - actually that was the scanner I had looked at. Amazon have them for about Â£100 which is reasonable. I'll have a read of some reviews over the weekend and see whether there is different software that can be used. I had a Nikon Super Coolscan back in the day, and that used Silverfast also, so I remember how complicated it was!









Chris, thanks for the heads up on AP & BJP. I totally agree that you can't beat film - you just don't have the latitude with digital (and I fancy getting back into IR - should make for some interesting lume shots!







)

Thanks chaps!

Rich


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a Minolta 5400 35mm film scanner as reviwed here:

http://www.photo-i.co.uk/Reviews/interacti...olta/page_1.htm

For scanning transparencies it is brilliant. Slow, but the results are outstanding.

Not Â£100 though.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I use a MicroTek FilmScan 35.

This is a dedicated 35mm scanner, not a flatbed with a film add-on, which I found less than adequate in comparison.

Not sure how much they are these days, but I think it was about Â£110 when new.

Works well and the supplied software allows to choose tha actual brand of film.

Roger


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Rich......I too am a "pro".....but I stuck at it







I had the Nikon scanners when they first came out, great scanners but oh that software! Now I have a Minolta 5400 and honestly...it knocks the socks off the Nikon coolscans! But no longer available I am afraid but worth finding a nearly new one if you can....comes with ICS and some very very good Minolta software.....the results are stunning. Damn shame they never brought out a sheet film format version though...I have over 30years worth of 120/220 film in archive ( and even more sheet film, back to 1930's although not my originals I hasten to add







)

I haven't seen a better scan from 35mm, even from drummers!

Don't get me started on Film V Digital please


----------

